# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.81 released, AshaOS Update #1

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.81 released, AshaOS Update #1*  *Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.81 released, AshaOS Update #1* 
- USB flashing improved
-- XG221 Flashing revised
-- XG223 Flashing revised
-- Added PPM_ID verify during XG223 [AshaOS] flashing (do not allow to kill phone by wrong PPM)
- Service operations improved
-- Flash Read  feature fully revised on all generations
-- XG221: Flash Read (FullFlash) Released
-- XG221: RPL operations improved
-- XG221: FullRPL extraction (Even Fully Dead Phone) 
-- XG223 AshaOS: Read PPM_ID info during Read RPL released 
- UserData operations improved 
- XG221 UserData extraction from Dump released (Select : XGold221)
- XG221: Support UserData (Gallery) extraction for now 
- New feature : Asha OS PPM info (NaviManager Tab)
- Allow to verify current PPM_ID and select another one for de-brand phone without damage
- Allow to find PPM for revive `dead` phone killed by wrong flashing
Supported products: 
RM-899;Asha 501[SS]
RM-900;Asha 501[DS]
RM-902;Asha 501[DS]
RM-921;Asha 502[DS]
RM-951;Asha 501[DS]
You can only install same or newer ID with any product code
- Navi Database updated
Included all latest Asha , WP8x , MTKx firmwares
Included `Lumia Black` (GDR3) update for some WP8x models 
New Product supported:
RM-973: Asha 500[SS]
- Other  
- Stuff Files updated 
- Ini updated and revised
- Some BugFixes at all  
Official download link:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2014) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

